# chute de tension



## Giod

Buongiorno,
qual'è il significato (credo figurato) dell'espressione "faire de chute de tension" nel seguente contesto?
- Il ne pouvait pas la voir sans faire de chute de tension - (ci si riferisce ad un uomo e alla sua ex compagna). 
Grazie mille a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giod,
Letteralmente, è un abbassamento della pressione sanguigna . In senso figurato, essere colto da un malore, sentirsi male .
Anche essere a disagio .


----------



## zone noire

Giod said:


> Buongiorno,
> qual'è il significato (credo figurato) dell'espressione "faire de chute de tension" nel seguente contesto?
> - Il ne pouvait pas la voir sans faire de chute de tension - (ci si riferisce ad un uomo e alla sua ex compagna).
> Grazie mille a tutti


 
_Chute de tension_ in questo caso inteso come abbassamento di pressione sanguigna.
Probabilmente questo tizio, ancora legato emotivamente alla sua ex compagna, aveva dei mancamenti ogni volta che la rivedeva.

Ah l'amore, che brutti scherzi che puo' fare...


EDIT : Ops, scusa Matoupaschat non ho visto che avevi già risposto...


----------



## matoupaschat

zone noire said:


> Probabilmente questo tizio, ancora legato emotivamente alla sua ex compagna, aveva dei mancamenti ogni volta che la rivedeva.
> EDIT : Ops, scusa Matoupaschat non ho visto che avevi già risposto...


Non c'è male . Così ho notato la parola "mancamento", che non mi viene subito in mente  .
Ciao .


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Così ho notato la parola "mancamento", che non mi viene subito in mente  .
> Ciao


 
Sinonimo di perdere le forze, che nei casi piu' gravi puo' determinare un vero e proprio svenimento


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, ma questo lo sapevo, solo che non mi veniva subito di usarla ...


----------



## Giod

Grazie mille!! Efficientissimi come sempre!


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> Non c'è male . Così ho notato la parola "mancamento", che non mi viene subito in mente  .
> Ciao .


Ciao, ho notato un altro "falso amico": Non c'è male. in italiano è un apprezzamento positivo, equivale a "niente male", "non male", ad esempio "Come stai?" "Non c'è male".
Per rendere "Il n'y a pas de mal", invece, mancherebbe un piccolo "niente": direi "non c'è niente/nulla di male" o forse ancora meglio "non importa". 

p.s. pensa matoupaschat, l'ho notato anch'io "mancamenti", non lo uso molto e l'ho persino verificato in rete...! Io ho sempre usato solo "mi sento mancare". Salutoni


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Rumi, nessuno me l'aveva mai spiegato prima . 
Ciao .


----------



## Ruminante

Matoupaschat, mi viene solo ora in mente un modo piu' corretto per tradurre "il n'y a pas de mal" o quello che intendevi dire pensando in francese: "non fa niente" o "non c'è problema". Scusate il fuori tema...


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie ! Ciao, Rumi .


----------

